# Correct Headset for 2006 Mitis?



## quinnar (Sep 5, 2012)

I know it's a standard 1 1/8" integrated setup, but the Aheadset I dropped in doesn't seem to fit very well. It's too narrow...or maybe too wide. I was looking at Cane Creek's IS-3, but I remember hearing something about the two different degree angles and I have no idea what the Mitis would take. 

Thoughts and suggestions?


----------

